# Corformation



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Whick buck has better conformation the black head or the paint, tell me the faults you see in both.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know nothing on conformation, but I had to ask...is that a Boer/Lamancha? Never seen that cross! Very cool


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yah thats Rosy, shes bred by the paint


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are both very nice. Is it me or is the black headed buck a bit longer and more level on the back?
I like the paint, but I really like the black headed buck


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree!! ^^ Are they both PB?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd go with the black buck too. He's got a better topline, wider, thicker, and his legs are much better than the red buck. It's a really close call, though, they're both gorgeous.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

They arnt pure bred, but the funny thing is the paint is 2yrs old, and the Black is 3, the paint is the same size as him and he ways more. But yes the Black is longer, Im keeeping his daughter to breed to the other buck, the paint might be a pure bred, but I dont know, the black is 75% unregistered


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you keeping both bucks? Or just keeping the paint? I think you could really play around with breeding does to either one, I'm sure you'll have fun with the paint especially if he throws color.
I keep trying to get my husband into colored Boers and he's so stuck on traditional. I tell him he needs to think outside of the box LOL


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'd go with the bleach to


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I meant black


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Black looks better.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Are you keeping both bucks? Or just keeping the paint? I think you could really play around with breeding does to either one, I'm sure you'll have fun with the paint especially if he throws color.
> I keep trying to get my husband into colored Boers and he's so stuck on traditional. I tell him he needs to think outside of the box LOL


Im keeping the Paint to breed the Blacks Doelings, Im also keeping another buck that I have, he is about 6 months old and looks good to me.th Black is Longer but he is a loght weight. He throws great daughters, so Im keeping all of hem that I can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The black headed one.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

These are the Black headed daughters born in March!

These are the triplets born in this order









1









2









3, I pulled her so momma could raise her other two better









She is a twin, Her brother was huge , and looked like pic number one, this little girl is my bottle baby









And this one was a single.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you know how hard it is to get pics of bottle babies, i mean pictures taken of them standing so they look good, instead of them all up in the camera! They are such a pain


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get pics of bottle babies, i mean pictures taken of them standing so they look good, instead of them all up in the camera! They are such a pain


Yes! That's my excuse for why I need to get a fancy new DSLR camera. The faster shutter speed would _obviously_ be good for business (never mind that I'm going to spend more on the camera than on the last 2 goats we bought combined)...


----------

